# Rolling Stone Photos From 1971



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2014)

For any Rolling Stone fans, here's some different photos of them in 1971...http://www.vintag.es/2012/08/the-rolling-stones-photographs-by.html


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2014)

Check out "Charlie is my Darling".  A great flick documenting their visit to Ireland in 1965.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2014)

:cool2:  :jammin: ...sooo glad I grew up in this generation! :sentimental:


----------



## Kaya (May 16, 2014)

:cheerful:


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 25, 2014)

When I was 13 years old the Rolling Stones made their first American tour. I was a huge fan & went to their first concert in Philadelphia. It was May 2nd 1965 in Convention Hall. The tickets were $4.75 each. It was a rather small building with a little stage like they had in my high school. *All* the seats were metal, fold up chairs. They had some other band come on stage first... to warm up the crowd I suppose. Nobody in the audience really cared about this group. We were all waiting for the Stones. I found the 'warm up band', along with the same song they sang that night, on YouTube. Here it is:






When the Stones came out, everyone went wild. Everyone took their fold up chair and closed it flat, then they were all thrown into a big pile. People climbed the giant chair pile. I was not climbing. I wanted to get pictures of Mick Jagger. I had my mother's black & white camera. I was pusing my way through the crowd of people that had pushed their way towards the stage. Somehow I got lifted up and all the people passed my body along over top of the crowd. I was set down right in front of the stage!!!!!!!! Only one problem, I was right in front of Bill Wyman. Not so thrilling for me. Mick was to my left. They were singing Get Off of My Cloud. I snapped a picture of Mick while he was standing with his arm stretched out, pointing at the crowd singing the lines "Hey, hey, you, you..." That photo disappeared many, many years ago. I may not have the photo, but I will always have my memories.


----------

